# Question on 12 volt plug on boat



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Can I use that plug outlet for a marine radio. I dont keep radio in boat all the time, and need to having something easy to remove. My last boat I had a quick disconnect under the dash.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

like the cigar lighter? yeah you can use that... 12V is 12V..they make radio power wires that have the male side of the plug on it.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i use a 2 wire plug for mine. i have always used a plug on my radio. you can get like a 12v power plug like they put in alot of cars now, and just wire on a male plug to your radio. i just went to the wire section at an auto parts store and bought a male and female plug.
sherman


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

no sure what you mean about male side of plug, novice here for sure


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

*** It's not what you said but how you said it. Try again.


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

coach76 said:


> no sure what you mean about male side of plug, novice here for sure


Well. Lol. So. Best way i can describe it. Men have an "organ" that is tubed shape and points outward. Women have a tubed shaped organ that is pointed inward and receives said male organ.

So if something is female. It accepts a plug that goes in it.
If something us male. It is plugged into something that goes around it.

I hope this helps cause it sure made me chuckle a bit.

Drew

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

ranger373v said:


> *** It's not what you said but how you said it. Try again.




wow... really?


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

like he said, one plugs in to another


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

To this I been into elctronics since a kid. no matter how you go heres my 2 cents on this. hear yea. Radio Shack had best line up on the plugs connecters plus thing. now heres best going. alwas put female on battery side. and most if not they sold had a fuse in line. a fuse up front ( before radio ) was best thing going. as less wire before a fuse was best. and with a fused wired connecter you had a better thing then a no fused wired conneter. well thats my 2 cents to this. a penny saved a penny eared her dos not count so what ever get a fused one and play safe.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

coach76 said:


> no sure what you mean about male side of plug, novice here for sure


its just like the cigarette lighter in your car. the lighter itself is the male and the hole is the female. you can get both ends at about any auto parts store. then just wire the female plug to the boat and the male plug to the radio.

and it is best to have an inline fuse to the hot side of the female side of the plug. but you dont really even have to have this type of plug. i just use a 2 line plug. you just make sure to wire the hot wire to the same side of the plug. that is what i use. and i have never had a problem. you can actualy just use a trailer light plug. just wire the hot wire to say the green wire then just pick another wire even the white ground wire then wire the radio with the hot wire to the green wire and the ground to the white ground wire. then just cut off any extra wires. now you have a plug that is easy to use.
sherman


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

***had this covered***


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

This is a plug... commonly referred to as "MALE".










This is a "socket" or "jack" commonly referred to as "FEMALE"










Connection type may vary but the principle is the same. 

Get it?


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

KaGee said:


> This is a plug... commonly referred to as "MALE".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm the latter has both parts?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

ranger373v said:


> hmm the latter has both parts?


It's the best picture I could find in a hurry. :T


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Lol aslong as it works


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

It is also set in angle so can be turned over in rain and used left , wright, up or dowm. witch ever the sourse need go also has 2 more open holes and bet it came with 3 outlets if you need them but this ones just a 1 outlet and useing midel you can pull it out with fingers in other 2 holes if need do so..


----------

